# Fastest EV lap around Lime Rock Park



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that's the way a Electric car should be driven !!!!


----------



## EVSR (Aug 12, 2014)

epyon said:


> Now that's the way a Electric car should be driven !!!!


Heck ya! That was quite a fast lap by Charles Turano. Now that guy can drive, and the EVSR can handle it!


----------

